# Airlift Performance Clunk/Leak - mkv gti



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

For the past few weeks I've been chasing a clunking issue without being able to fully diagnose the issue - currently don't have space to work on the car/can not inspect the problem fully so bare with me.

-Clunk noise comes from driver's side airlift performance strut, most noticeable when driving slow over uneven road. Noise has gotten worse and worse.
-I am not running a swaybar.
-All three upper mounting nuts are torqued properly.
-Jam nut and strut nut have not appeared to move at all - have not checked torque.
-I am only speculating, but I HIGHLY doubt the strut pinch bolt in the knuckle is loose but I need to note that I haven't been able to inspect.
-I do not run more than 50 psi for extended periods of time.
-Lower threaded portion of the strut is set to make the struts as short as possible - which should not affect strut functionality itself.
-Clunking is not coming from subframe or other bushings.

And ever since this snow storm yesterday, I now leak air from the front drivers side strut.

-My whole air system has been leak free for as long as I can remember up until now.
-Strut leaks badly on highway only (~1 psi/sec) - more rapid when turning.
-Snow was lodged in my wheels causing pretty aggressive vibrations on the highway - I believe this exacerbated the leaking.
-Leaking appeared to stop once I started driving slower.

I am not very familiar with the construction of the strut itself but I am leaning towards an internal malfunction considering I am confident in my install. I am having a very hard time making a connection between the clunk and leak. Any ideas guys?

The POS a few days ago before the most recent snow storm









Thanks!


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

not sure about leak but the clunk is the jam nut for sure.


so many people have the issue my self included. :beer:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> not sure about leak but the clunk is the jam nut for sure.
> 
> 
> so many people have the issue my self included. :beer:


Spot on homie :thumbup:

I had a chance to get under the car tonight and sure enough it was the jam nut. Easy fix. :beer:

As for the leak on the highway this morning... I am boggled. Drive on the highway - rapid leak. Once I get off the highway - no leak ever since. Put about 40 miles on the car since the highway and was even able to inspect all the connections and airlines under the car tonight without anything to note. The only clues I have are hard packed snow underneath the car near the airlines and snow packed in my wheels which caused vibrations on the highway. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I had a customer complain of a leak that developed that he mostly noticed while turning right. I had him bring the car by so i could check it out. I checked all connections and they were all good. It seemed the noise was coming from the top, so when i popped the hood and had him turn the wheel in the driveway it appeared to be coming from the upper mount. Once i took the plate and bearing off, the top of the bag has a rubber ring, it appears that a failing thrust bearing maybe cause the excessive wear that eventually sprung a leak. Im assuming the extra pressure in certain spots in a full lock turn made it go quicker. 

heres a pic of the spot that let go.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

blue bags said:


> I had a customer complain of a leak that developed that he mostly noticed while turning right. I had him bring the car by so i could check it out. I checked all connections and they were all good. It seemed the noise was coming from the top, so when i popped the hood and had him turn the wheel in the driveway it appeared to be coming from the upper mount. Once i took the plate and bearing off, the top of the bag has a rubber ring, it appears that a failing thrust bearing maybe cause the excessive wear that eventually sprung a leak. Im assuming the extra pressure in certain spots in a full lock turn made it go quicker.
> 
> heres a pic of the spot that let go.


That's great man, thanks for posting that up. I'll have to check it out next time I have the chance. 

How did you end up resolving the issue?


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Which one is the jam nut? The nut that connects to the pinch bolt?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

The silver nut is the jam nut. In order to fix the clunk, you must loosen the jam nut and tighten the zinc coated strut nut down onto the bearing. Once the play has been removed, tighten the jam nut onto the strut nut to lock everything into place.

Also, I'm pretty sure the picture above is of a mkvi as it looks like you can just tighten everything with the strut mounted. I had to remove the whole strut in order to gain access to the two nuts laugh. Kind of a PITA but it is extremely straight forward.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

They were purchased less than a year ago so airlift replaced the bag and I just swapped it on to the strut. Super easy especially since I already had the strut taken apart. Generally for warrantee replacement you can send the damaged part back first, or if you pay a deposit they'll send you the replacement first with a return shipping label and refund it once you send the other part back.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hyphytrain203 said:


> The silver nut is the jam nut. In order to fix the clunk, you must loosen the jam nut and tighten the zinc coated strut nut down onto the bearing. Once the play has been removed, tighten the jam nut onto the strut nut to lock everything into place.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure the picture above is of a mkvi as it looks like you can just tighten everything with the strut mounted. I had to remove the whole strut in order to gain access to the two nuts laugh. Kind of a PITA but it is extremely straight forward.


Another option for leak testing the strut in question:

- Remove the strut from the car

- It might be worth while at this point to make a pressure tester of some sort that will work with a small shop air compressor 










- Remove the camber plate (or upper mount in the case of a strut/shock without adjustable camber.)

- Inflate the strut, 60 PSI is plenty

- Spray the top plate where the rod sticks through with soapy water - do the same around the bottom plate, where the body threads into the lower bag plate

- Look for bubbles :thumbup:


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm desperate with the noise of my car, everytime I turn the steering wheel it squeaks/grinds, I took my car to the shop and they said me that are the bearings, so, there's a way to replace this part or I need to change the whole strut? the put a lot of white lubricant and that helped but just for a couple of weeks.

Any input will be appreciate it.

My ride: VW R32 MK5 with Airlift Performance series


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

VRCex said:


> I'm desperate with the noise of my car, everytime I turn the steering wheel it squeaks/grinds, I took my car to the shop and they said me that are the bearings, so, there's a way to replace this part or I need to change the whole strut? the put a lot of white lubricant and that helped but just for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Any input will be appreciate it.
> 
> My ride: VW R32 MK5 with Airlift Performance series


remove both jam and locking nut. lube with some whit lithium grease. re install nuts to torque specs


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Have you tried contacting our tech department? They will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks fellas, I called to Technical Support, looks like I have to change the bearings but they don't have in stock, I need to ping them in two weeks, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

Still waiting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> remove both jam and locking nut. lube with some whit lithium grease. re install nuts to torque specs





VRCex said:


> Still waiting
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



have you tried what i suggested? mine was doing the same and it solved my issue.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

VRCex said:


> I'm desperate with the noise of my car, everytime I turn the steering wheel it squeaks/grinds, I took my car to the shop and they said me that are the bearings, so, there's a way to replace this part or I need to change the whole strut? the put a lot of white lubricant and that helped but just for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Any input will be appreciate it.
> 
> My ride: VW R32 MK5 with Airlift Performance series


I'm having the same problem with my 2013 Audi A3 with performance series setup, only mine is happening on my passenger side. I submitted technical support through airlifts website already but maybe someone can shed some light on this rubbing/ clunk noise when turning.



> Thanks fellas, I called to Technical Support, looks like I have to change the bearings but they don't have in stock, I need to ping them in two weeks, I'll keep you posted!


Do you know when they will have these bearing replacements in? I had a feeling it was the bearings but I didn't see anywhere that sold the replacements for the performance series only the slam series replacements were available. I sprayed some lithium grease lubricant up there and it helped for like a week or 2. Seems like the temperature affects the noise too, when its cold out it tends to rub/ clunk more maybe because the material expands in the cold or something.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

hyphytrain203 said:


> The silver nut is the jam nut. In order to fix the clunk, you must loosen the jam nut and tighten the zinc coated strut nut down onto the bearing. Once the play has been removed, tighten the jam nut onto the strut nut to lock everything into place.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure the picture above is of a mkvi as it looks like you can just tighten everything with the strut mounted. I had to remove the whole strut in order to gain access to the two nuts laugh. Kind of a PITA but it is extremely straight forward.


Funny that's my picture!  You're correct that's a picture of the top of the performance series off my A3 which is the same as MKV/ MKVI platforms.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kyle just emailed me from Airlift customer service and said that the performance series bearings came in. He will be sending out my replacement tomorrow. Awesome customer service from Airlift :heart:


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> Kyle just emailed me from Airlift customer service and said that the performance series bearings came in. He will be sending out my replacement tomorrow. Awesome customer service from Airlift :heart:


Do you need to replace those nuts on the top or just tighten them?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

SoSoA3 said:


> Kyle just emailed me from Airlift customer service and said that the performance series bearings came in. He will be sending out my replacement tomorrow. Awesome customer service from Airlift :heart:


I've also dealt with AirLift not for suspension but the air management side, i was one of the beta tester for the 3 H/P. Had some issues with the remote and bluetooth connection. New manifold and remote was quickly sent out when they received my faulty ones. I agree great customer service and refreshing to see a company really stand behind their product.


----------

